# Ship single box to USA



## SoloTraveler (May 15, 2014)

I have a box full of clothes I want to ship to the USA to lighten my load while traveling. Can anyone share their tips on the cheapest way to do this? It's not worth more than a hundred dollars and the freight services charge a minimum of $200. it's just a box o'clothes.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you checked Singapore Post's surface mail rate?


----------



## SoloTraveler (May 15, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> Have you checked Singapore Post's surface mail rate?


Yeah they want $400 to ship a 15kg box.. not worth it. Better to donate the clothes and buy more.. or buy another luggage and pay extra fees..

Wow. It cost like 52 cents to mail a letter to USA so i figured it was cheap to ship stuff.. oh well


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

_Surface_ mail. That's S$208 for 15 kilos.

But yes, often an extra bag fee is a pretty good deal if you're approaching the maximum standard weight of one additional piece.

On edit: Singapore Post also has a fixed price SpeedPost box with the dimensions 48x34x32 for $292.85. You take their box and stuff it with up to 20 kilos, and it flies by air with priority.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

try find a Mailbox Etc branch near you and compare the rate. They use a corporate account with DHL, Fedex, UPS so their rates are usually cheaper, but they charge commission of course.

but i think the cheapest is still to buy additional baggage allowance (depending on airlines, the rates has really drop now and usually even cheaper if buy online during check-in prior arriving in the airport) especially if ure flying to the States they will charge per suitcase rather than per kilo.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

When i travel to the USA I take empty suitcases and maybe two days of clothing. Clothing is an order of magnitude cheaper in the USA. Spend the shipping costs shopping.

Usually i take "hobo clothing" with me. You know the stuff I am about to donate. I buy all new. An entire wardrobe only costs about $500 in the USA.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Didn't Solo-traveler say he or she is going to the USA? So he or she is trying to find a cheap way to get clothing TO the USA. 

Somehow I think USPS and mailboxes ETC will not be much help shipping from Singapore to the USA.

That is why I suggested buying the clothing after getting there rather than shipping clothing.


----------

